

New VC fund invest $30M into strange company owned by same VC.  Scam? - DevX101
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/18/south-african-vc-firm-debuts-200m-us-fund-invests-30m-in-the-jetstream/

======
joshu
It doesn't say anything about "strange" or ownership in the article...

Site is definitely strange. The site is about a book, which is written by the
founder of the fund...

